# War Hulk vs. Kid Buu



## Kuya (Oct 2, 2006)

Who for the win and how?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 2, 2006)

Unknown as it probably can't be resolved whether magical transmutation would work on Celestial armor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2006)

I would say a draw, unless Buu can turn Hulk into candy, which with that armor, can't be proven right now.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Oct 2, 2006)

I say kid buu since he can regenerate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2006)

kyutofukumaki said:
			
		

> I say kid buu since he can regenerate.


 
And Hulk can't.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 2, 2006)

kid bu wins cos he can mak a very big spirt bom and kil hulk cos huk is slow and fat and cant fite a big spirt bom


----------



## Havoc (Oct 2, 2006)

Forte.EXE said:
			
		

> kid bu wins cos he can mak a very big spirt bom and kil hulk cos huk is slow and fat and cant fite a big spirt bom




He'd probably just eat it, cuz Hulk is just that badass.


----------



## Slips (Oct 2, 2006)

kyutofukumaki said:
			
		

> I say kid buu since he can regenerate.




That made me laugh it really did


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> And Hulk can't.




his regeneration is no where near kid buu's

kidd buu would simply blow up whatever planet their on at the gate, regenerate while hulk is incenerated.

Kid buu wins in a


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> He'd probably just eat it, cuz Hulk is just that badass.



no wonder your reputation bar represents the steps to hell with these outlandish statements.

Yeah hulk eat this *dead*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2006)

Think about it.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Think about it.




there's nothing to think about, the spirit bomb is roughly the size of the earth depending on how much energy the user puts into it.


----------



## Slips (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> no wonder your reputation bar represents the steps to hell with these outlandish statements.
> 
> Yeah hulk eat this *dead*




Firstly he asked a mod for that rep bar

Secondaly how about re-enabling your rep bar so we can see how ahem green it is


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Firstly he asked a mod for that rep bar
> 
> *that's nice*
> 
> Secondaly how about re-enabling your rep bar so we can see how ahem green it is



no need to, check the sig


----------



## Gooba (Oct 2, 2006)

If you beat on Buu enough eventually he will stop regenerating, and that isn't true for the Hulk.  He will just keep getting stronger as the fight goes on, and Buu won't.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> If you beat on Buu enough eventually he will stop regenerating.




Negative buu can regenerate forever unlike the hulk. Once buu blows the planet up hulk is bye bye. Where did u infer buu will eventually stop regenerating.


And thanks for closing my thread yestarday, the trollers did their job at derailing it


----------



## Slips (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> no need to, check the sig




Checks sig oh then well dam I stand corrected :S

So you may as well enable you rep bar seeing as its nice and green


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Checks sig oh then well dam I stand corrected :S
> 
> So you may as well enable you rep bar seeing as its nice and green



no need to im not an attention whore like some people are


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2006)

This thread is going to be very similar to the War Hulk & Juggs vs. Vegeta one.



			
				jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> no need to im not an attention whore like some people are


You're very hypocritical. You're the one who mentioned havoc's rep bar, and now you're trying to say you're not showing yours because you're not an attention whore? If you feel that showing your rep is being an attention whore, then don't talk shit about people who have a negative rep. Atleast those people have the balls to show their shit.


----------



## Slips (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> no need to im not an attention whore like some people are




Then why did you go through the effort of using paint to put little green blobs over all your neg reps and then put it in your sig ?????

Not a attention whore lol who are you fooling


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Then why did you go through the effort of using paint to put little green blobs over all your neg reps and then put it in your sig ?????
> 
> Not a attention whore lol who are you fooling


Lmao! I didn't even notice that. Hahaha, and he calls other people attention whores.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Then why did you go through the effort of using paint to put little green blobs over all your neg reps and then put it in your sig ?????
> 
> Not a attention whore lol who are you fooling




i dont know what you're talking about


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

> And thanks for closing my thread yestarday, the trollers did their job at derailing it



That thread was literally screaming for trouble with its title and what the purpose it was created for.



> no wonder your reputation bar represents the steps to hell with these outlandish statements.



You're _hardly_ one to talk.

You have a negative reputation bar exceeding 2,000,000,000 due to the "been to hell and back" status, as shown when you were previously banned here.

And don't bother with your sig. It's a terrible photoshop, like the photoshopped page you tried to pass off from Superman/Batman #2 during your debut here.



> i dont know what you're talking about



You damn well do.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> i dont know what you're talking about


Lmao, he's denying it.


----------



## Slips (Oct 2, 2006)

Well he needs to add another green blob to his rep now for reasons *cough* unknown


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

> No you just wanted to start trouble.



No, the thread was simply inviting trouble.



> proof?



Of what? The photoshops?

Look at your own sig. You painted green spots over the red bars. And don't even try to deny the truth.

Regarding the Superman/Batman #2 scan?

Early in your debut, you were claiming that Batman was unbeatable, above Superman. A poster other than myself denied this, and you posted a heavily edited scan from Superman/Batman #2 where future, willing to kill Kal-El was slapping Superman around. You edited out nearly two, if not three entire blurbs of text, erased a few panels, and drew a circle around an edited blurb of text. The text of "OWNED (or PWNED, can't exactly remember)" was pasted on front of the screen.

What was more pathetic was that you passed it off legitimate.

I then posted the correct, unedited, full page and disproved that.

Of course, knowing you you'll just deny this.



> speculation..



What, you don't know yourself now?


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 2, 2006)

Hulk wins this. Buu can do nothing to hurt him. If Buu fires any energy attacks, Hulk punches them back at Buu. Hulk then beats Buu to death.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 2, 2006)

^Buu justs turns hulk into candy and then eats hulk and then he blows up the planet and then goes on with his life


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Crimson King said:
			
		

> Hulk wins this. Buu can do nothing to hurt him. If Buu fires any energy attacks, Hulk punches them back at Buu. Hulk then beats Buu to death.



you obviously have no idea who kidd buu is.

Hulk isnt fast enough to lay a finger on kidd buu, who at the time hulk thinks about swinging would be blown to bits by the planet exploding


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

> you obviously have no idea who kidd buu is.
> 
> Hulk isnt fast enough to lay a finger on kidd buu, who at the time hulk thinks about swinging would be blown to bits by the planet exploding



Depends if it's more powerful than a black hole.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Depends if it's more powerful than a black hole.




well lets see, ssj2 perfect cell could destroy a galaxy with his ki. Kidd Buu is obviously much stronger than ssj2 perfect cell. 

Lets play fill in the blank

Common sense tell us that _________________________.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

> well lets see, ssj2 perfect cell could destroy a galaxy with his ki. Kidd Buu is obviously much stronger than ssj2 perfect cell.
> 
> Lets play fill in the blank
> 
> Common sense tell us that _________________________.



Common sense tells us that Cell claimed he could destroy a _solar system_. Heck, even the dubbed version got this right.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 2, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> ^Buu justs turns hulk into candy and then eats hulk and then he blows up the planet and then goes on with his life


Like Mike said though, we don't know whether or not magical transumtation would work on Celestrial armor.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 2, 2006)

Also, I highly doubt he could have actually destroyed a solar system, it seemed like empty boasts to me.  Looking at the power level of the people involved, and their prior abilties to destroy stuff, it doesn't fit.  Just because someone says something doesn't make it true.  To anyone who feels different, remember that $20 I lent you, I'd like it back.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't know so much about that war hulk but Kid buu can destroy planets with almost a fart and his regeneration abilities still works even if there's only an atom.

But as said i don't know so much about war hulk.


----------



## exmorte (Oct 2, 2006)

Hrmm, unstoppable Green Giant with celestial technology? or scrawny pink kid with Imense Ki energy.


Green Giant FTW. (the angry one not the jolly kind)

and today I realised that if you want people to vote a certain way you should act like a fanboy for the other side, make everyone hate that choice b/c of you and then they vote for the one you want. XD


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

exmorte said:
			
		

> Hrmm, unstoppable Green Giant with celestial technology? or scrawny pink kid with Imense Ki energy.
> 
> 
> Green Giant FTW. (the angry one not the jolly kind)
> ...




*sigh* this is what kid buu would do before hulk could blink

Episode 3


Episode 3

Episode 3

hulk = dead


----------



## Havoc (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> *sigh* this is what kid buu would do before hulk could blink
> 
> Episode 3
> 
> ...




It must take Hulk a long ass time to blink.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> It must take Hulk a long ass time to blink.




you ever heard of a hyperbole?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

> *sigh* this is what kid buu would do before hulk could blink
> 
> Episode 3
> 
> ...



You know how many times I can blink if I watch the anime portrayal? Heck, even if I read the manga panels one by one?

We add onto the fact that there are missing pages that you didn't posted.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> You know how many times I can blink if I watch the anime portrayal? Heck, even if I read the manga panels one by one?
> 
> We add onto the fact that there are missing pages that you didn't posted.




i posted pics relevant to my point. As soon as the fight starts buu blows up the earth or wherever they're at and wins


----------



## Havoc (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> i posted pics relevant to my point. As soon as the fight starts buu blows up the earth or wherever they're at and wins




Hulk can survive in space though....


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Hulk can survive in space though....




thats nice, the explosion is what kills him


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

If the explosion exceeds the destructice capability of a black hole.

Or Hulk uses the Silver Age, cosmos countering thunderclap to counter it. Ridiculous, but it happened. Endless Mike posted the scan a couple a times.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> If the explosion exceeds the destructice capability of a black hole.
> 
> Or Hulk uses the Silver Age, cosmos countering thunderclap to counter it. Ridiculous, but it happened. Endless Mike posted the scan a couple a times.




LMFAO!! @ a thunderclap countering that attack, like it would have any affect on buu. Hulk would be wasting his power.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 2, 2006)

I doubt the explosion would kill a Hulk with Celestial armor.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

> LMFAO!! @ a thunderclap countering that attack, like it would have any affect on buu. Hulk would be wasting his power.



Well, in the scan, Hulk uses a thunderclap to counter a cosmos destroying attack. Ridiculous, but it happened.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Well, in the scan, Hulk uses a thunderclap to counter a cosmos destroying attack. Ridiculous, but it happened.



it is ridiculuous so we'll chalk it up to bad writing. Not to mention i doubt hulk could form his attack to counter only the energy beam, he would be destroying earth as well since he cant concentrate energy


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> I doubt the explosion would kill a Hulk with Celestial armor.



your opinion nothing wrong with it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

> it is ridiculuous so we'll chalk it up to bad writing. Not to mention i doubt hulk could form his attack to counter only the energy beam, he would be destroying earth as well since he cant concentrate energy



Depending on which Hulk is used.

Professor Hulk would care. Joe Fixit would care. Bruce Banner would care.

The rest of the Hulks wouldn't give a damn.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> it is ridiculuous so we'll chalk it up to bad writing.


Bad writing or good writing, it still happened and it's still canon.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 2, 2006)

Hulk has shrugged off planet destroying attacks before, even ones that hit him in the face.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> you obviously have no idea who kidd buu is.
> 
> Hulk isnt fast enough to lay a finger on kidd buu, who at the time hulk thinks about swinging would be blown to bits by the planet exploding




Hulk knocked away a universe destroying attack with his hands. Buu cannot hurt Hulk. If Buu tries to turn Hulk into cady, Hulk punches the beam back at Buu. The Hulk has shown the ability ot actually punch through reality.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Crimson King said:
			
		

> Hulk knocked away a universe destroying attack with his hands. Buu cannot hurt Hulk. I*f Buu tries to turn Hulk into cady, Hulk punches the beam back at Buu*. The Hulk has shown the ability ot actually punch through reality.




stupidity. As soon as the magic touches hulk he's a milky way bar


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 2, 2006)

Hulk can rip holes in reality and knock aside extremely powerful attacks. What makes you think he can't knock this aside?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Crimson King said:
			
		

> Hulk can rip holes in reality and knock aside extremely powerful attacks. What makes you think he can't knock this aside?




its magic for 1, and for 2 as soon as hulk "tries to knock it away" he's a giant green laffy taffy


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 2, 2006)

Wrong. Hulk has knocked aside stronger attacks than anything Buu has used. Don't even bother saying Buu can use stronger attacks since Brolly knocked aside an attack capable of DESTROYING THE UNIVERSE


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> its magic for 1, and for 2 as soon as hulk "tries to knock it away" he's a giant green laffy taffy



Universe busting attack>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Transmutation    attack.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 2, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> Universe busting attack>x infinity Transmutation    attack.


What he said^


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> you're an idiot as well


Stop insulting everyone that disagrees with you. You're acting like a spoiled kid right now.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 2, 2006)

Stop bullshitting. I've read the manga. Buu isn't strong enough to beat Hulk.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> you're an idiot as well



In other words you can't refute it so you're just going to call him names.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> you're an idiot have a nice day




[Sarcasm(tm)] Great defense! [/Sarcasm(tm)]


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

SoulTaker540 said:
			
		

> In other words



This thread is filled with idiots who dont know anything about dragonball

someone stating "hulk would smack the magic away" ought to inform you


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> This thread is filled with idiots who dont know anything about dragonball
> 
> someone stating "hulk would smack the magic away" ought to inform you



You're an idiot that knows nothing about Hulk

Hulk knocked back a blast which could destroy the galaxy


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 2, 2006)

Forte.EXE said:
			
		

> You're an idiot that knows nothing about Hulk
> 
> Hulk knocked back a blast which could destroy the galaxy




what part about as soon as he touches the blast he's a snicker bar do you not understand idiot


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> This thread is filled with idiots who dont know anything about dragonball
> 
> someone stating "hulk would smack the magic away" ought to inform you



You're shitty attitude makes you seem like an immature kid who spends all his time making up bullshit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> This thread is filled with idiots who dont know anything about dragonball
> 
> someone stating "hulk would smack the magic away" ought to inform you



Your the idiot who knows nothing about comics."Batman is the best martial artists in the DCU,and Spiderman>Superman says it all right there.

Why don't you quote me whole,because I pointed out you can't refute Rild's point,is that why you didn't?Really, if Hulk could thunder clap a universe destroying away then what makes you think he can't thunder clap away the transmutation beam?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 2, 2006)

SoulTaker540 said:
			
		

> Your the idiot who knows nothing about comics."*Batman is the best martial artists in the DCU,and Spiderman>Superman says it all right there.
> *
> Why don't you quote me whole,because I pointed out you can't refute Rild's point,is that why you didn't?Really, if Hulk could thunder clap a universe destroying away then what makes you think he can't thunder clap away the transmutation beam?




Those are true.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 2, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Those are true.



Don't encourage him,then he'll never learn.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 2, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> what part about as soon as he touches the blast he's a snicker bar do you not understand idiot



What part of it not working do you not understand?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 2, 2006)

He just has to be a troll. No one could actually be that stupid that in real life.

At least I hope not, or else I'll have lost all faith in the human race.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

We can just hope, EM. We can just hope. . .

If Hulk is so easily transmutable or susceptible to magic, don't you think every other magician, wizard, witch, warlock, sorcerer, sorceress, or any magic-wielding guy of high degree would have done it by now?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 2, 2006)

Guys, get back on topic or this is going to go to way of the last DBZ thread.

I've read every chapter of the manga, and the attacks I have seen are stuff the Hulk laughs off.  Even if he didn't, he can regen from being blown apart.  Buu doesn't have infinte energy, and with enough force you can beat him, seeing as he did die in the end.  Hulk gets infinitely better, so he will eventually be more powerful than Goku's Spirit Bomb.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 2, 2006)

War Hulk wins by Gamma Bitch-slapping Kid Buu all the way to the Phantom Zone in DCverse, where he will be jail raped by Superboy prime and every other resident of the Phantom Zone


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

SBP isn't in the Phantom Zone though.

Last I checked in the Phantom Zone, Zod from Superman: For Tomorrow and those two monsters (one of them being the priest featured) were still there.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 2, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> SBP isn't in the Phantom Zone though.
> 
> Last I checked in the Phantom Zone, Zod from Superman: For Tomorrow and those two monsters (one of them being the priest featured) were still there.



Minus one SBP.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 3, 2006)

I find it funny when people say Buu (who arguably destroyed a Galaxy)(sp?) won't really effect the Hulk that much considering what Wolverine has done to him. When wolvie was Death, he almost killed the Hulk. Hulks regen factor isn't THAT fast. As shown by Hulk the end. Hulk still needed a few minutes to regenerate. In Future imperfect its confirmed by the Maestro that it takes alot longer to heal from a broken Neck. The professor was in bed ALL DAY. As joe Fixit it took a few miniutes to heal from having his heart cut out. He was still bleeding all over the place. Against the Destroyer he took ONE energy blast and was cut open. It was bleeding everywhere and had to hold the wound. Hulk isn't DEADPOOL, he doesn't heal from extremely serious injury instantly. The closest he has come to that was in his fight with Vector, when all the skin and musle was repelled of his body. He healed very quickly from that but thats only when he was concentrating on healing. He won't get that time against Buu who can casully destroy the earth with his toe nail.

Buu can blow (actually it imploded) up earth like he did in his debut and then just leave Hulk floating in space and thats if Hulk survives which he probably wouldn't. Plus Instantaneous movement gives Buu an even bigger advantage. Why do People compare a Gamma bomb to a Planet destroying blast? Yes its alot more powerful than a Nuke but so the hell what? A gamma bomb CANNOT even destroy a COUNTRY. A gamma bomb reduced the Maestro to ATOMS. It took ages for him to pull himself back together and thats ONLY because he was siphoning off gamma radiation from the Savage Hulk every time he visted the bomb site. Yet Cell, (one of Goku's weaker rogues) can destroy a solar system and Kid Buu who is stronger You guys say his attacks won't kill Hulk?? LOL

Really this thread is dumb, Sure Hulk has some mind boggling feats over the years. but he's also had LOADS of low showing. Hulk has been beaten by Spider-man and even a swamp Snake. He's been beaten By HAVOK for petes sake. 

Hulk is too slow to EVER hit Buu. Didn't the fight with USSJ Trunks vs. Cell confirm this? I sometimes wonder if people can actually read. Cell proves to a guy who is easily a a hundred thousand times faster than Hulk (trunks) that if you are slower then him you cannot touch him. Hell thats is a MAIN THEME IN ALL DRAGONBALL. Speed is just as important as strength.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 3, 2006)

SoulTaker540 said:
			
		

> Your the idiot who knows nothing about comics."Batman is the best martial artists in the DCU,and Spiderman>Superman says it all right there.
> 
> Why don't you quote me whole,because I pointed out you can't refute Rild's point,is that why you didn't?Really, if Hulk could thunder clap a universe destroying away then what makes you think he can't thunder clap away the transmutation beam?



?

Karate Kid in terms of marital arts makes Batman look like a newborn Baby. 

And 

I thought it was clear by know that Spiderman is unbeatable. 
Even the combined might of the entire Latern Corps would stand no chance...

As for the battle, what can War Hulk do Regular Hulk can't?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 3, 2006)

Phenomenol said:
			
		

> I find it funny when people say Buu (who arguably destroyed a Galaxy)(sp?)



Filler. Non - canon.



> won't really effect the Hulk that much considering what Wolverine has done to him. When wolvie was Death, he almost killed the Hulk.



Blame it on his jobber aura. Wolverine beats everyone.



> Hulks regen factor isn't THAT fast. As shown by Hulk the end. Hulk still needed a few minutes to regenerate. In Future imperfect its confirmed by the Maestro that it takes alot longer to heal from a broken Neck. The professor was in bed ALL DAY. As joe Fixit it took a few miniutes to heal from having his heart cut out. He was still bleeding all over the place.



Yet all that is countered by his showing against Vector.



> Against the Destroyer he took ONE energy blast and was cut open. It was bleeding everywhere and had to hold the wound.



And the Destroyer was designed by Skyfathers to fight Celestials. Your point?



> Hulk isn't DEADPOOL, he doesn't heal from extremely serious injury instantly. The closest he has come to that was in his fight with Vector, when all the skin and musle was repelled of his body. He healed very quickly from that but thats only when he was concentrating on healing. He won't get that time against Buu who can casully destroy the earth with his toe nail.



Prove it.



> Buu can blow (actually it imploded)



Um.... no it didn't.



> up earth like he did in his debut and then just leave Hulk floating in space and thats if Hulk survives which he probably wouldn't


.

And you base this on....?



> Plus Instantaneous movement gives Buu an even bigger advantage. Why do People compare a Gamma bomb to a Planet destroying blast? Yes its alot more powerful than a Nuke but so the hell what? A gamma bomb CANNOT even destroy a COUNTRY. A gamma bomb reduced the Maestro to ATOMS. It took ages for him to pull himself back together and thats ONLY because he was siphoning off gamma radiation from the Savage Hulk every time he visted the bomb site. Yet Cell, (one of Goku's weaker rogues) can destroy a solar system



Or so he says.



> and Kid Buu who is stronger You guys say his attacks won't kill Hulk?? LOL



It's kind of implied that Hulk can't be killed permanently, at least not using conventional methods. Besides, this isn't normal Hulk, this is War Hulk.



> Really this thread is dumb, Sure Hulk has some mind boggling feats over the years. but he's also had LOADS of low showing. Hulk has been beaten by Spider-man and even a swamp Snake. He's been beaten By HAVOK for petes sake.



And that negates his high showings? 



> Hulk is too slow to EVER hit Buu.



He's hit the Surfer, who moves millions of times lightspeed. Also there's the thunderclap.



> Didn't the fight with USSJ Trunks vs. Cell confirm this? I sometimes wonder if people can actually read. Cell proves to a guy who is easily a a hundred thousand times faster than Hulk (trunks)



I trust you have calculations to prove this?



> that if you are slower then him you cannot touch him. Hell thats is a MAIN THEME IN ALL DRAGONBALL. Speed is just as important as strength.



And your proof that Buu is faster than War Hulk? As in, mathematical proof?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 3, 2006)

^ And I suppose it's easy to kill Buu? You think greater then atomization is easy? ( I might just have been atomizating though, I don't remember which.)

And how does Hulk defend against absorbtion???? 
What is War Hulk gains comparitive to regular hulk, beside strength and stuff?

And you think it will be easy to hit Kid Buu? Are you forgetting Kid Buu will be attacking and it wont just be speed but the fact he can take the damage and can move like a women can move on the dance floor after to many drinks: Kid buu can strech out those limbs and attack randomly all over the place.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 3, 2006)

Celestial technology and armor, channelling power from entire galaxies.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 3, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Celestial technology and armor, channelling power from entire galaxies.



big  whoopie- I already knww that- except the scale of thechanneling part. 
Anyway that still doesn't give details about of what he can do exactly. ( and I know all about the Celestials also.)

-
How much damage can WarHulk take?
Can he resist Magic?
How Much Damage can he do or dish out?
What kinds of damage can he do? 
How fast can he move? 

These are the kind of details necessary.

edit- I need to go back to studying for awhile.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

> Karate Kid in terms of marital arts makes Batman look like a newborn Baby.



jplaya2023 believes that it's the other way around.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 3, 2006)

Phenom, you forget that this is War Hulk we are talking about.  Basicly, take the Hulk we know and love, then step him up to a cosmic killer.  He is way, way stronger than he has ever been, even stopping Juggernaut.  This boosts his durability and his healing factor.  So any feats before this are meaningless.  He has taken planet destroying blasts before as normal Hulk, as War Hulk those wouldn't even phase him.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 3, 2006)

The Chaucer Boo said:
			
		

> ^ And I suppose it's easy to kill Buu? You think greater then atomization is easy? ( I might just have been atomizating though, I don't remember which.)
> 
> And how does Hulk defend against absorbtion????



He punches a hole in reality and gets out.


----------



## exmorte (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah and how about scan's of cell destroying a solar system? and scan's of buu destroying that or greater? Those I would like to see
so how about those...


			
				jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> scans????????/


----------



## Gooba (Oct 3, 2006)

Scans of someone saying they can blow us a solar system are not scans of someone blowing up a solar system.  He never put his money where his mouth was, and I refuse to believe he could have if he tried.  Did you see how much everyone freaked out about Buu's planet destroying attacks?  If they were able to beat Cell with only 1 SSJ2, seeing a planet destroying attack should have been laughable to them by the time they had SSJ3 and fusions.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 3, 2006)

Hulk has punched through reality a few times already. Don't need scans.


----------



## exmorte (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, I was just saying that proof should be provided by both sides.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 4, 2006)

Crimson King said:
			
		

> Hulk has punched through reality a few times already. Don't need scans.




Actually i do

Scans?


----------



## superbatman86 (Oct 4, 2006)

This fight doesn't actually end.They meet and Buu beats him around and then gets bored and blows up the planet.They both survive and since hulk has been shown to and not beable to breath in space I'll give him the benifit of the doubt and say he can.So then Buu procedes to beat him across the galaxy until he gets bored and blasts Hulk to some distant region of the universe.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2006)

> They both survive and since hulk has been shown to and not beable to breath in space I'll give him the benifit of the doubt and say he can.



Hulk can breathe in space, despite his earlier showings as Professor Hulk being unable to. Recent issue being New Avengers: Illuminati, when the Illuminati trapped Hulk in the satellite and sent him to space.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 4, 2006)

superbatman86 said:
			
		

> This fight doesn't actually end.They meet and Buu beats him around and then gets bored and blows up the planet.They both survive and since hulk has been shown to and not beable to breath in space I'll give him the benifit of the doubt and say he can.So then Buu procedes to beat him across the galaxy until he gets bored and blasts Hulk to some distant region of the universe.




the fight goes this buu blows up the planets, laughs regenerates, doesnt feel hulk's enery, laughs and blows up all life only to reform again


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 4, 2006)

Which will only serve to piss off Hulk even more. The Hulk punshes through space and continues pounding Buu until Buu is beaten to death.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 4, 2006)

Crimson King said:
			
		

> Which will only serve to piss off Hulk even more. The Hulk punshes through space and continues pounding Buu until Buu is beaten to death.




you're an idiot, kidd buu cannot be beaten to death by someone whose to slow to catch him. The only way you beat kidd buu is if you manage to gather the energy of everyone from all of the entire galaxy, universe solar system etc... form it into an attack, and hit buu full on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> you're an idiot, kidd buu cannot be beaten to death by someone whose to slow to catch him. The only way you beat kidd buu is if you manage to gather the energy of everyone from all of the entire galaxy, universe solar system etc... form it into an attack, and hit buu full on.



You realize that just mindless Hulk is power incarnate,the Beyonder says he has infinite amounts of power.Add that to the power of thousands of galaxies powering him through his Celestial tech.Professor Hulk,one of his weakest incarnations had an 150 billion ton mountain dropped on him and held it up.He thunder clapped away a universe destroying blast,explain to me what Kid Buu can do against a guy that thunder clapped a universe destroying blast away?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 4, 2006)

SoulTaker540 said:
			
		

> You realize that just mindless Hulk is power incarnate,the Beyonder says he has infinite amounts of power.Add that to the power of thousands of galaxies powering him through his Celestial tech.Professor Hulk,one of his weakest incarnations had an 150 billion ton mountain dropped on him and held it up.He thunder clapped away a universe destroying blast,explain to me what Kid Buu can do against a guy that thunder clapped a universe destroying blast away?



kidd buu can dodge it, deflect it, counter it, or get hit come back and laugh and kill hulk


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2006)

How's he going to dodge sound with power enough to counter a cosmos destroying blast?

Sound is omnidirectional.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 4, 2006)

I think people are underestimating kid buu's IT since his IT is pretty much teleportation since he doesn't need a ki signal but i don't see how buu can even damage him unless buu turns him into candy
I would say that this battle's a stalemate but not entirely sure


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 4, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> How's he going to dodge sound with power enough to counter a cosmos destroying blast?
> 
> Sound is omnidirectional.




Instant Transmission


----------



## Orion (Oct 4, 2006)

war hulk is just godly he would beat ne1 from dbz face it j and it buu can completely reform then why the fuck didnt he versus goku then after having spirit bomb  drop on him u jackass.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 4, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> I think people are underestimating kid buu's IT since his IT is pretty much teleportation since he doesn't need a ki signal but i don't see how buu can even damage him unless buu turns him into candy
> I would say that this battle's a stalemate but not entirely sure



buu would use hulk's thunderclap right back at him, remember he can learn techniques by just seeing it once. Goku made note of that during their fights


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2006)

> buu would use hulk's thunderclap right back at him, remember he can learn techniques by just seeing it once. Goku made note of that during their fights



There's no way that Kid Buu is as physically strong as Hulk.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> buu would use hulk's thunderclap right back at him, remember he can learn techniques by just seeing it once. Goku made note of that during their fights



Buu does not have the stregnth to do a thunderclap of Hulk's magnitude,and it doesn't utilize ki.And if he IT's it might count as a ring out considering how far away he IT's.


----------



## Slips (Oct 4, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> buu would use hulk's thunderclap right back at him, remember he can learn techniques by just seeing it once. Goku made note of that during their fights




Wow Buu has sharigan  

I bet he can copy his strength too

I'm going to siggy that quote that one


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 4, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> There's no way that Kid Buu is as physically strong as Hulk.






proof? or just your bias thinking. Kidd buu was able to hold back the spirit bomb which had energy from every living thing in the dbz galaxy.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 4, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Wow Buu has sharigan
> 
> I bet he can copy his strength too
> 
> I'm going to siggy that quote that one




go ahead and siggy moron buu can copy every technique he sees once. stated by goku


----------



## Slips (Oct 4, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> go ahead and siggy moron buu can copy every technique he sees once. stated by goku




Every insult means your closer to a ban keep it up

Buu is no where near the Hulks strength. No where near. get a grip on life son your losing it and getting desprate


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 4, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Every insult means your closer to a ban keep it up
> 
> *you're a lame ass dude *
> 
> Buu is no where near the Hulks strength. No where near. get a grip on life son your losing it and getting desprate




prove he isnt? What buu lacks in strength he can make up in ki, something hulk doesnt have


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 4, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> go ahead and siggy moron buu can copy every technique he sees once. stated by goku



He learns quickly a lot of techniques but that doesn't mean he can copy them instanlty. If that he just will teleported and avoided the Genkidama


----------



## Slips (Oct 4, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> prove he isnt? What buu lacks in strength he can make up in ki, something hulk doesnt have



You want me to prove that Buu can match Hulk in strength a character that doesnt have a limit. A character that is potentially the strongest comic character of all ?

dear god you make the dead look intelligent


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 4, 2006)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:
			
		

> He learns quickly a lot of techniques but that doesn't mean he can copy them instanlty. If that he just will teleported and avoided the Genkidama



he knew IT before he got hit with the spirit bomb, the reason he didnt IT was because he was testing his strength


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 4, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> You want me to prove that Buu can match Hulk in strength a character that doesnt have a limit. A character that is potentially the strongest comic character of all ?




concession accepted


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 4, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> he knew IT before he got hit with the spirit bomb, the reason he didnt IT was because he was testing his strength



No, he was clearly amazed by the genkidama. No character in DBZ want to test if they can hold a genkidama.

I voted for Kid buu but i disagree in his copying abilities. let's say fast learning.


----------



## Slips (Oct 4, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> he knew IT before he got hit with the spirit bomb, the reason he didnt IT was because he was testing his strength




No he didnt did you read the manga ???

Buu was shit scared of the spirit bomb and only regained his confidence when he realised that Goku lacked the strength for the final push


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 4, 2006)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:
			
		

> No, he was clearly amazed by the genkidama. No character in DBZ want to test if they can hold a genkidama.
> 
> I voted for Kid buu but i disagree in his copying abilities. let's say fast learning.




buu can basicaly regenerate out of nothingness he thought he would just come back.

And yes kidd buu wins easily


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 4, 2006)

raw strength=/=Ki

use common sense. When has buu ever shown the ability to knock away a universe destroying attack? NEVER!
When has he ever used an attack that's even similiar to Hulk's thunderclap? NEVER


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 4, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> No he didnt did you read the manga ???
> 
> Buu was shit scared of the spirit bomb and only regained his confidence when he realised that Goku lacked the strength for the final push




yeah he's really scared

Episode 01

Episode 01


Episode 01


If buu was really scared he would of IT before it even touched him


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 4, 2006)

Crimson King said:
			
		

> raw strength=/=Ki
> 
> use common sense. When has buu ever shown the ability to knock away a universe destroying attack? NEVER!
> When has he ever used an attack that's even similiar to Hulk's thunderclap? NEVER




buu would of deflected theuniverse destroying attack had goku not gotte his energy back

Now before he met the z warriors, has he ever used an attack similiar to the kamehameha? NEVER. Has he ever used IT? Never. Could he ever sense ki? NEVER 

he can copy techniques, end of story


----------



## exmorte (Oct 4, 2006)

Hulk's power is limitless he could've reflected the universe destroying attack, even with goku's energy back.

Buu has *nowhere* near the physical strength that Hulk has, And lets not forget this is War Hulk who is several times stronger.

And show me the scan where goku "says that buu can copy techniques" then  if it is said and not implied we can talk about how buu lacks the physical capacity to perform the thunderclap.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 4, 2006)

exmorte said:
			
		

> Hulk's power is limitless he could've reflected the universe destroying attack, even with goku's energy back.
> 
> Buu has *nowhere* near the physical strength that Hulk has, And lets not forget this is War Hulk who is several times stronger.
> 
> And show me the scan where goku "says that buu can copy techniques" then  if it is said and not implied we can talk about how buu lacks the physical capacity to perform the thunderclap.



show me hulk reflecting a ki attack


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 4, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> show me hulk reflecting a ki attack


They have shown Hulk smacking much worse than a mere Ki attack


----------



## superbatman86 (Oct 4, 2006)

Show War-Hulk doing it or give it up.And Kidd Buu can't be killed by raw energy.ONLY the genkai dama could kill him because it's harmful to only evil people.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 4, 2006)

superbatman86 said:
			
		

> Show War-Hulk doing it or give it up.And Kidd Buu can't be killed by raw energy.ONLY the genkai dama could kill him because it's harmful to only evil people.


Back up your claims or give up!!!


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 5, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> They have shown Hulk smacking much worse than a mere Ki attack




you cant read

"show me a scan of hulk deflecting a ki attack"

And after you cant find it, never post in this thread again


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 5, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> you cant read
> 
> "show me a scan of hulk deflecting a ki attack"
> 
> And after you cant find it, never post in this thread again



[You can't spell!! I'm the Video Game and Ranma guy, not the marvel one. Unlike CBG, I won't waste my time trying to make you see logic. you Fail at debating[/COLOR]


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 5, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> I won't waste my time



concession accepted


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 5, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> concession accepted


Are you on drugs? because the crap you say don't make any sense. You lack the balls to quote me fully


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 5, 2006)

superbatman86 said:
			
		

> Show War-Hulk doing it or give it up.And Kidd Buu can't be killed by raw energy.ONLY the genkai dama could kill him because it's harmful to only evil people.



And your evidence for this is.....?

Vegeto was going to kill Super Buu (who was stronger than Kid Buu) without the use of a Genki Dama.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 5, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> And your evidence for this is.....?
> 
> Vegeto was going to kill Super Buu (who was stronger than Kid Buu) without the use of a Genki Dama.




vegito is much stronger than normal base gkou gathering a spirit bomb. Vegetto wasnt battle damaged like goku nor could he run out of power. 

Vegito could destroy life if he wanted to.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 5, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> vegito is much stronger than normal base gkou gathering a spirit bomb. Vegetto wasnt battle damaged like goku nor could he run out of power.
> 
> Vegito could destroy life if he wanted to.



And how is this relevant?

I was rebutting the claim that Buu can only be killed with a Genki Dama.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 5, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> vegito is much stronger than normal base gkou gathering a spirit bomb. Vegetto wasnt battle damaged like goku nor could he run out of power.
> 
> Vegito could destroy life if he wanted to.


Quit now, Troll


----------



## Hagen (Oct 5, 2006)

The fight between these two beings would probabaly destroy the planet.

My money is on buu, i think he's most suited to fight in the outer space than wh


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 5, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> And how is this relevant?
> 
> I was rebutting the claim that Buu can only be killed with a Genki Dama.




gotcha but it ended up needing that much power to kill kid buu, imagine the attack needed to kill chou buu


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 5, 2006)

One question: how the _hell_ is Buu going to hit Hulk when Hulk can catch up to the sufer, a person who can move at _millions_ times the speed of light?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 5, 2006)

^Kid buu has the kiaoshin teleport technique which is same as IT but it doesn't need a ki signal so it's pretty much teleportation so its safe to say that Teleporation is faster than anything so buu can catch up with hulk but damagin hulk is practically impossible for buu


----------



## superbatman86 (Oct 5, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> And your evidence for this is.....?
> 
> Vegeto was going to kill Super Buu (who was stronger than Kid Buu) without the use of a Genki Dama.


The fact that Gohan could reflect it with no harm because he was pure good not enough for you?KID BUU could only be killed by genkai dama because unlike all the other Buu's he's 100% pure magic.Buu was actually making his regeneration worse by absorbing people because they corrupted the pure evil magic that created him.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 6, 2006)

superbatman86 said:
			
		

> The fact that Gohan could reflect it with no harm because he was pure good not enough for you?



And this is relevant..... how?



> KID BUU could only be killed by genkai dama because unlike all the other Buu's he's 100% pure magic.Buu was actually making his regeneration worse by absorbing people because they corrupted the pure evil magic that created him.



And your evidence for this is.....?

Just because that was the thing that eventually killed him doesn't mean that nothing else could ever kill him, that's just stupid.


----------



## superbatman86 (Oct 6, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> And this is relevant..... how?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's relevant because it shows its not a standard ki attack.No other attack inflicted on Kid Buu caused him any pain while all the other Buu's when hit with enough power could be hurt.What's your proof any other attack could have killed him?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 6, 2006)

superbatman86 said:
			
		

> It's relevant because it shows its not a standard ki attack.No other attack inflicted on Kid Buu caused him any pain while all the other Buu's when hit with enough power could be hurt.What's your proof any other attack could have killed him?



Any other attack could have killed him, just none of the attacks he was hit with were powerful enough to completely atomize him.

You can't just assume a character is invincible to anything except for what killed him. That's just idiotic and retarded logic, even worse than a normal no - limits fallacy.

You might as well say that since Abraham Lincoln was only killed by a gun fired by John Wilkes Booth, then that means he would be completely invincible to anything else, even a nuke or being inside of the sun. 

Show me something in canon to support this assertion.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2006)

If Goku had his full power he would have destroyed Kid Buu.Vegeta says this and Goku confirms it,which shows right there a force other than the geki dama can deal with Kid Buu.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 6, 2006)

SoulTaker540 said:
			
		

> If Goku had his full power he would have destroyed Kid Buu.Vegeta says this and Goku confirms it,which shows right there a force other than the geki dama can deal with Kid Buu.




goku was unaware of the strain on the body being a lived ssj3 caused so he could never get to that power


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 6, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> goku was unaware of the strain on the body being a lived ssj3 caused so he could never get to that power



Way to totally miss the point.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 6, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Way to totally miss the point.




i didnt miss anything, he made it seem like goku at ssj3 could kill him which is wrong proven by the facts i gave


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> i didnt miss anything, he made it seem like goku at ssj3 could kill him which is wrong proven by the facts i gave



No,you missed the point.The point was that the genki-dama was not the only thing capable of killing Kid Buu,FPSSJ3 Goku would have killed him,contrary to the previous statement,"only the genki-dama can kill Kid Buu".


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 6, 2006)

SoulTaker540 said:
			
		

> No,you missed the point.The point was that the genki-dama was not the only thing capable of killing Kid Buu,FPSSJ3 Goku would have killed him,contrary to the previous statement,"only the genki-dama can kill Kid Buu".




ONLY IF he was dead he could of but since he wasnt its bullocks


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 6, 2006)

Its not that the spirit bomb should kill Buu, he needs to be vaporised, like in, every atom needs to be destroyed...

Can War-hulk do this?

(Not saying that he cant, becasue I dont know War-hulk, just regular me smash you die hulk.)


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 6, 2006)

Falco-san said:
			
		

> Can War-hulk do this?




jplaya's canon answer: No he cannot


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> ONLY IF he was dead he could of but since he wasnt its bullocks



You're again missing the point,the point is that the genki-dama is not the only thing capable of killing Kid Buu,a FPSSJ3 Goku could.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 6, 2006)

SoulTaker540 said:
			
		

> You're again missing the point,the point is that the genki-dama is not the only thing capable of killing Kid Buu,a FPSSJ3 Goku could.



Yes, by vaporizing him with Kamehameha, since full destruction is THE only thing that kills buu, that or needs to be sealed again...


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 6, 2006)

draw! hulk is too green and buu is too pink


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2006)

> draw! hulk is too green and buu is too pink



Arguably the best answer I've read in this thread.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> *fixed*..........


FPSSJ3 does mean he is dead,it has been a clarification on the net for a while that FPSSJ3 refers to Goku dead with all of his power.



			
				Falco-san said:
			
		

> Yes, by vaporizing him with Kamehameha, since full destruction is THE only thing that kills buu, that or needs to be sealed again.



You must have not read the whole topic and just jumped in.Someone said that the genki-dama was the only thing capable of killing Kid Buu,I just disproved that by saying Goku would have,meaning it's possible to kill Kid Buu through means other than the genki-dama.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 6, 2006)

@SoulTaker540

Yes I know that, I was trying to say that you are right and that more then Genki-dama(Spirit bomb?) can kill Buu, I should have been more clear sorry...

Now then, can War-hulk vaporize Buu? If so he has a chance, since thats the only way afaik that can destroy buu, Vegeta's sacrifice blew him to bits but he reformed, he even survived blown up planets will seeking Vegeta and Goku.


----------



## superbatman86 (Oct 6, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Any other attack could have killed him, just none of the attacks he was hit with were powerful enough to completely atomize him.
> 
> You can't just assume a character is invincible to anything except for what killed him. That's just idiotic and retarded logic, even worse than a normal no - limits fallacy.
> 
> ...


Show me a scan that says I'm wrong.Your always the one bitching about burden of proof so back up your claim or shut up.And if Goku and Vegeta could have destroyed him with raw power then they could have just brought Gohan to finish up.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 6, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> jplaya's canon answer: *I'm pulling shit outta my ass again.*


Fixed

Buu can still be beaten to death. Fat Buu was pretty close to death when Kidd bu was beating him up. No desintegrating attacks were used on Fat buu yet Fat Buu was still tiring out.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 6, 2006)

^actually u cant beat buu to death u can knock buu out but killing him with physical attacks would be impossible since he can regenerate from mostly whatever you throw at him


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 6, 2006)

Then why was Fat Buu exhausted and badly wounded during the fight with Kid Buu?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 6, 2006)

^Doesn't mean he was going to die? that's why i said you can knock him out but not completely kill him with that


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 6, 2006)

I hate making such remarks as these but,

I think that if the Buu vs Fat Buu fight continued Kid Buu would have eventually blew Buu to smithereens with a powerfull blast.

I mean, Cell looked pretty roughed up after what some fighters did to him but it didnt kill him..

Look, im not saying Buu is completley immume to physical harm(He obviously isnt coz het gets tired and shit) but if were to be so simple as raw streangth why didnt anyone else just beaten Buu into death before?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 6, 2006)

^Im not saying he is immune it's just that i don't think he can be killed by physical attacks


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 6, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> ^Im not saying he is immune it's just that i don't think he can be killed by physical attacks


]

Me neither, I am agreeing with you 

(Forgive me its 4 AM in the morning here in Holland and ima bit drowsy)


----------



## Apocalypes (Oct 6, 2006)

Doesnt matter if Hulk can regenrate or get infinitly strong Buu can't be beat by physical blows Buu can just use a huge spirit bomb and turn the hulk into dust. I doubt he can regerate from that cause buu still can if he was dust.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 6, 2006)

Apocalypes said:
			
		

> Doesnt matter if Hulk can regenrate or get infinitly strong Buu can't be beat by physical blows Buu can just use a huge *spirit bomb* and turn the hulk into dust. I doubt he can regerate from that cause buu still can if he was dust.


I think you mean "Super Ki-Ball".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2006)

Buu? Using a Spirit Bomb?

You think life would give energy for it, of all things?


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 7, 2006)

Apocalypes said:
			
		

> Doesnt matter if Hulk can regenrate or get infinitly strong Buu can't be beat by physical blows Buu can just use a huge spirit bomb and turn the hulk into dust. I doubt he can regerate from that cause buu still can if he was dust.



He'll thunderclap it back at Buu.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 7, 2006)

superbatman86 said:
			
		

> Show me a scan that says I'm wrong.Your always the one bitching about burden of proof so back up your claim or shut up.And if Goku and Vegeta could have destroyed him with raw power then they could have just brought Gohan to finish up.



It's basic logic. You don't assume that just because he was only finally killed by one thing, that means he would be completely immune to everything else, especially if this was never stated or hinted at.


----------

